
Seeking feedback for our online commerce management platform - ryantitle
Hi developers!<p>Our team built an online commerce management platform (For an easier understanding, you may think of it as a tool resembles Wordpress). But we hope to make it an even more developer friendly tool with these  features：
1. Supports restful api
2. Custom theme can be built with the commonest languages (html + javascript)
3. Auto deploy with Git push for any theme updates
4. Dynamic article &amp; product query engine
5. Separated production &amp; testing environments
6. Custom domain parking<p>We are working hard on developing our SDKs for faster &amp; better development experience. Javascript and node.js versions are available in current stage:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;osltd&#x2F;oneshop-web.js (frontend)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;osltd&#x2F;oneshop.js (backend)<p>You may wonder how much we charge. Good news is that our platform is FREEMIUM like Github because we value developers&#x27; feedback for improvements more than anything else!<p>If you want to try us out, referral code is required for creating a shop&#x2F;website since our platform is at beta stage :
url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;panel.oneshop.cloud
referral code: 5k7VI80G5PahWsgm<p>Some tutorial videos you may find useful:<p>Create shop&#x2F;website:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;YjEhv97633Y<p>Set up a custom theme:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;CPEyCSblJb4<p>Develop custom theme by using html &amp; javascript:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;ej2FloWjxNQ<p>Develop custom theme by using react:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Bb2disDOY28<p>I hope you will enjoy our platform, and we look forward to your generous comments! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!<p>Team Oneshop
======
dang
Some tips for you:

Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread.

Don't make a marketing presentation. That is, don't present the shiny exterior
of your product along with marketing copy. That will bore HN and sound spammy.
Everyone does it and it all sounds the same. Instead, show the work from the
inside—HN readers want the inside view. Introduce yourself, tell how you came
to work on this and what's different about it, and give interesting details
about the problem, the project, the implementation. Don't just say _what_
you've made. Include the _how_ and _why_. Those two are actually the more
interesting to this community.

Don't talk to HN like a company ("Team Oneshop") or other abstraction. That
creates a feeling of separation from the community. Instead participate as
yourself (or yourselves) in a community of fellow builders and entrepreneurs.
Then it will feel like you're approaching the community as one of them.

This is exactly the advice we give to YC startups who launch on HN (excepting
the first bit about links). If you read the blurbs at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/launches](https://news.ycombinator.com/launches),
you might get some ideas. Those blurbs often go through extensive editing to
apply the principles I mentioned above. One of these years I want to write all
this up as a blog post or essay about how to present your startup to
HN—there's nothing there that shouldn't be shared with everyone.

